# Clomid when already ovulating



## peekaboo

I've been prescribed clomid for unexplained infertility after TTC for 22 months with no BFP. I have regular cycles (usually 28 days), hubby has good swimmers and I've had my tubes checked (HSG) and all fine. 

We've been told to just keep trying naturally as we are not eligible for any treatment until TTC for three years. However, FS says I can have six months of clomid now if I want. 

I've done lots of research on the net about clomid when already ovulating and I have mixed feelings about whether to try it or not. I'm worried about the long term effects of it and whether I should put something in my body if it doesn't need it. Plus the FS said there's no evidence that it actually increases your chances when you're already ovulating. 

On the other side I'm thinking it's got to be worth a shot. Plus the 10% chance of twins is making me feel incredibly excited! 

Can anyone help? Anyone had experience of clomid when already ovulating regularly??? Thanks!


----------



## CathD

Hi Peekaboo,

I'm in almost exactly the same situation. 24 months TTC, all tests have come back OK. Did get a BFP a year ago but mc. After the mc i was offered Clomid but a said no as i was also aware of the evidence that it doesn't increase the chances for those already ovulating. However, another year later and i felt differently! I've just taken my first round - no side-effects but no BFP either. 

My feelings on it are that it's a licensed drug that's been around for 30 years so i'm confident there aren't any serious long-term effects. Yes, the evidence does say that for those with "unexplained fertility" it doesn't increase the chance of pregnancy. However, i have read about one study that showed it did increase chances for those who had been trying for more than 3 years. This suggests that for these people, it wasn't really "unexplained" just that modern medicine doesn't yet have a test to detect what was wrong - it might be some really small hormonal problem that they can't detect.

So, i feel like at worst i'm taking a pill that whilst may not help, isn't going to harm me either and at best, it might just do the trick! Of course, it might just happen anyway and you'll never know whether it was the Clomid or not - but by that point, who cares!!

Sorry to waffle on, hope this helps. 

Cath


----------



## Mrs Cullen

Hi

I too have been ttc for 24 months, i got pregnant on my 2nd round of clomid, but m/c at 8 weeks....Im now back on clomid and having hcg shot also..

My gynae seems to think its all about timing and getting the meds right..I too am ovulating normally...

I just live in hope it will happen, and see that beautiful heartbeat..


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...i was ovulating fine but due to my only ovary having polycysts on i was put on clomid...just the lowest dose of 50mg days 2-6. currently on cycle 4, started off feeling very hopeful but now worrying i only have 2 mths supply left & if we dont get a bfp then its over to iui for us :( i havent felt any different while taking clomid but def have responded well to it....xx


----------



## Toptack

Hi

I've just finished my sixth round of clomid - I do ovulate on my own but my AMH is a bit low and I've had a short lp since coming off the pill. The clomid has helped to lengthen my cycles, so I feel it was worth a try, but not a sniff of a bfp. Like Dancingkaty, I think we're probably going to try IUI next.


----------



## peekaboo

Thanks ladies, I think I am swaying towards giving it a go as I've nothing really to lose. I spoke to a lady at a private clinic to ask her opinion and she said its a very mild fertility drug with no long term side effects so I don't think it will hurt to try it and see what happens. I really hope it brings me a BFP! Good luck to all of you too. xx


----------



## Toptack

And good luck to you too! x


----------



## LittleMermaid

Hi there!

Just a quick question ... we have been ttc#1 for 18 months now, and have just been told by the FS (on thurs) that we have unexplained infertility (all tests clear, incl hsg), to go away keep trying, or go for private ivf, or come back in 3 yrs, and by when you have less of a chance of concieving anyway! :growlmad:

No mention of any drugs being offered ... :saywhat:

Was there a bmi limit for just being prescribed something i.e. clomid (without having ivf/iui)?

Thanks in advance for any advice, im going a bit doollally :wacko: 

LM xx


----------



## Martine31

Hi 
I was ov and got pregnant 2nd cycle of clomid ( I only have one tube).

I felt outrageously good on clomid although I know this isnt really the norm. I was euphorically happy for the 5 day that I was taking it.

I would have no hesitation recommending it, albeit I hear what you are saying about taking something you dont need.

What I would say is that most FS will want to do 6 mths of clomid before IVF or other courses of action so I would maybe do this so you dont have 6mths to wait when you do in fact reach the top of the waiting list.

Best of luck. XX


----------



## Blue12

My fs told me that clomid increases chance of more eggs which slightly increases chances.


----------



## peekaboo

Little Mermaid - its so frustrating isn't it as FS's in different places seem to recommend different things. Our FS said pretty much the same thing - to go away and keep trying naturally, as they would only refer us for IUI after three years. However, she said before trying IUI they usually give 'unexplained' couples clomid for six months so she said it was up to us whether we waited another six months to start it, so that if that didn't work we would be pretty much at the three year mark and then could be referred straight for IUI - or we can try it now for six months, but if it doesnt work they won't do anything else in the meantime until we get to the three year stage. At first I was reluctant to take clomid, but think I'm going to go for it as we've nothing to lose. 

Its really bad that people in different areas seem to get different advice though. Might be worth you looking up the NICE (National Institute of Clinical Excellence) guidelines for fertility treatment - I found them a while ago - its a document you can find if you search google. It gives some info on what to expect at different stages. 

Martine - hope I'm like you and feel good on clomid - and hope its brings me a BFP!! COngratulations to the ladies that have had their BFP with clomid. x


----------



## mrssunshine78

Hi there
i'm currently taking clomid for unexplained infertilty, this is my 1st month on it and am just waiting for af (or hopefully a BFP) at the moment. We've been trying since aug 07, and we were offered either IUI or clomid at our last appt, but went for the clomid cos i thought it was the least invasive of the 2. We're only trying it for 3 months though and then gooing for IUI. Our consultant said that it can increase the chances because you produce more follicles, and so are more likely to get a nice mature one.

Good luck anyway whatever you decide

xx


----------



## peekaboo

Hi mrssunshine, isn't it weird how people are given different options! So you were offered clomid OR IUI. We were only offered clomid at this stage, but can be referred for IUI after we've been TTC for 3 yrs.

Good luck on the clomid - hope it brings you your BFP! x


----------



## sonyabazonya

TTC 18 months unexplained infertility, 1st round clomid 3 eggs bfn, second round 2 eggs bfn, taking a break this round... clomid is a wicked lil pill, and i ovulate regularly.


----------



## Martine31

Bear in mind the the NICE guidelines look at "bang for the buck" for health boards, and are very cost focused rather than what is neccesaily gives the best results for patients. 

Another thing to google would be the protocol for your particular health board, as they can all vary. The variations in protocol can also be affected by particular dr's clinical judgement. I had a gp who doesnt believe in drugs and thinks the answer to fertility problems is yoga, and will not ever refer to the FS. 

I agree the inconsistencies are fairly appalling!

Anyway best of luck and I hope it goes well. X


----------



## Hopethisyear

I know this is a VERY old thread, but it's the only one I found like it, so maybe we can get some new responses.

I Ovulate on my own and my I am starting Clomid for the first time in May. Dr. is putting me on 100mg (3-7). I'm 37 so maybe that is why he is starting me high. I also read it can cause early miscarriages which I thought was odd since that seems to be my problem.


----------



## Spockette

Hi Hope,

I'm really glad this thread has been resurrected again. I'm going through secondary infertility. All bloods came back normal and I have now been asked to have ultrasounds and HSG. Hopefully, if those come back clear I will be prescribed Clomid. I know they do prescribe it to help mature your eggs to the max. Fingers crossed it happens to you! I haven't actually heard about it causing miscarriages. I thought it did the opposite in fact.

Good luck hon and let us know how you get on xxxx 
:thumbup:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spockette - have you done Clomid before? Good luck with your tests, I just went through a bunch of that.


----------



## sarahlou1985

I finished my 6 months of clomid 2 months ago and I didn't ovulate last month but still had a period. Same again this month I think. No ovulation once again. Before clomid I ovulated perfectly on day 14 of a 18 day cycle. 

So frustrating!! I feel it has actually caused problems and nobody has any info, nothing on the net either :-/


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sarahlou - that is what I am afraid of. Are you going to stay on clomid or try something else?


----------



## ragae32

everyone have irregular cycles?https://bgrh.info/7.jpg


----------



## ilovegoob

I O regularly but I have only one working tube because the other is blocked. If i don't get my BFP this cycle I will start clomid the first week of May. Nervous.


----------



## Hopethisyear

ilovegoob said:


> I O regularly but I have only one working tube because the other is blocked. If i don't get my BFP this cycle I will start clomid the first week of May. Nervous.

I'm starting soon for the first time also!


----------



## Spockette

Hopethisyear said:


> Spockette - have you done Clomid before? Good luck with your tests, I just went through a bunch of that.

Hi hon,

Sorry, just saw your post :dohh:

I have never done Clomid before so it will be interesting to see if I'm prescribed this before anything more invasive. I know it's not ideal but I am willing to try anything.
I have my HSG on Wednesday and I am petrified. I'm shaking from now. I think it's the fear of the unknown and the results :shrug: I really hate all this.

Good luck with the Clomid and really hope it does the trick :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## RedWylder

This is my second cycle of clomid and it hasn't gone well at all for me. I ovulate normally but I do so late in my cycle with a short luteal phase. My first cycle on clomid was fine and dandy. I felt great. But it didn't make me ovulate any earlier and as far as I can tell had no effect at all. This cycle was rough. On CD11 I had this ungodly sharp stabbing pain that almost sent me to the ER. Eventually it went away. I thought because of the pain that I would ovulate early this month but instead at CD28 I still haven't ovulated so as far as I can tell clomid had the reverse effect on me. Oh and I added extreme moodiness and hot flashes to my clomid symptoms. Needless to say I won't be taking it next month. I hope you have a better experience than myself.


----------



## youngmamttc

Hey im suffering secondary infertility, All tests clear and nothing wrong but have been prescribed clomid anyways to start next cycle. I usually have regular cycles and O naturally every month! xx


----------



## RedWylder

Good luck Youngmama! I did 2 cycles of it and I'm done. The first cycle was wonderful and the second was terrible. I still haven't gotten my period and I'm not sure if I ever ovulated. I'm on cd38 which is 4 days longer than my LONGEST cycle. AF is no where is sight. I blame clomid because I had extremely regular cycles before this. Now my body is freaking out. But many women have positive experiences on clomid.


----------



## Briss

I have heard that clomid can cause ovarian cysts. I have these cysts from time to time so may be that's why my FS did not even offer clomid to us as an option


----------



## RedWylder

Maybe you're right! 

As for me, it looks like I must have ovulated eventually because today I got the faintest of faintest lines on my FRER. I'm cautiously excited. I still hate clomid and I'm not sure if I can attribute this to it.


----------



## JessicaG121

I have very regular cycles (28-30days) and my dr. prescribed Clomid to me. This was the first cycle 50mg CD 5-9. I had an HSG in Feb. and it showed that one tube "is likely" blocked, but the other is 100% clear. So, Doc decided to try Clomid to stimulate my ovaries in hopes that both sides (or at least the good side) would produce eggs. I went in for my CD14 ultrasound and found that both sides had responded, but the blocked side responded "better". :/ 

Ovulation was a little late this month (CD 16 or so), but all of the signs were there, so I know I did ovulate (as I do every month). I'm keeping my fingers crossed in hopes that both ovaries let the eggs go or MAYBE the right side isn't totally blocked... 

But, assuming it didn't happen, I'm supposed to call Doc on CD 1 and he'll re prescribe for the next cycle.


----------



## RedWylder

Good luck Jessica! Im roting for ya!


----------



## justhoping

i was on it nearly 20 years ago for several rounds..

there is one down side to it that nobody talks about..

depleating your eggs early..... as it tends to give you more egg follicals then normally would have.....and you are born with all you will ever have.....so forcing them out sooner then they would come out.....

I have a depleated researve because of that and that is one of my problems now....

I just thought I would mention that as it isnt talked or mentioned about much and alot of doctors even deny it :(


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congrats RedWylder!!!!


----------



## Briss

Justhoping, I agree with you. I think any medicated IUI/IVF works in the same way even worse because they make you produce not 2-3 eggs like chlomid but 15-20 so basically one IVF attempt may use up your annual egg reserve...


----------



## coralym30

im starting clomid 50mg as soon as my period gets here .. due to unexplained infertility .. 

people think oh its awsome theres nothing wrong with either of you .. true but its just hard now cause its like they dont know what it is ? the dr told us my husband is a sperm facility and im an egg bank .. all test are perfect . im scared that clomid wont work , im scared that it might screw me up in some way ? im really nervous


----------



## youngmamttc

coralym30 said:


> im starting clomid 50mg as soon as my period gets here .. due to unexplained infertility ..
> 
> people think oh its awsome theres nothing wrong with either of you .. true but its just hard now cause its like they dont know what it is ? the dr told us my husband is a sperm facility and im an egg bank .. all test are perfect . im scared that clomid wont work , im scared that it might screw me up in some way ? im really nervous

I could of written this myself. Unexplained fertility, all perf with me and hubby. I just started clomid last night and am scared it might make things worse for me instead of better, like it might throw my cycles off track completely. 

Good luck to you. 

xx


----------



## coralym30

That's what I'm worried about as well :/
What if it makes things worse and messes everything up
How are you feeling so far ?
I'll most likely be starting sometime this week I can feel the freaking af
Cramps 
I hope it works for both you and I 
Good luck hunn


----------



## youngmamttc

coralym30 said:


> That's what I'm worried about as well :/
> What if it makes things worse and messes everything up
> How are you feeling so far ?
> I'll most likely be starting sometime this week I can feel the freaking af
> Cramps
> I hope it works for both you and I
> Good luck hunn

I took it at night as i've heard its best to take it then to avoid any side effects. I had a very restless night but im not sure if that was linked at all. Im feeling okay, no different really. So far so good :D. 

I hope it works for us too. :happydance:


----------



## justhoping

when I took it I really didnt have any effects, eccept bad pinching when I was supposed to O....I guess it was my Overies trying to get the engine started..:)


----------



## Briss

Briss said:


> Justhoping, I agree with you. I think any medicated IUI/IVF works in the same way even worse because they make you produce not 2-3 eggs like chlomid but 15-20 so basically one IVF attempt may use up your annual egg reserve...

Ladies, I just wanted to correct myself, I have spoken to my FS since posting this and apparently IVF does not use up your egg reserve because every cycle our ovaries produce several follicles  all potential eggs but later only one of them is allowed to develop and others vanish, but IVF meds work in a way that they allow these other follicles to develop as well so you should not be worse off after IVF.

my FS did not put me on clomid cos I have ovarian cysts.


----------



## justhoping

Briss said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Justhoping, I agree with you. I think any medicated IUI/IVF works in the same way even worse because they make you produce not 2-3 eggs like chlomid but 15-20 so basically one IVF attempt may use up your annual egg reserve...
> 
> Ladies, I just wanted to correct myself, I have spoken to my FS since posting this and apparently IVF does not use up your egg reserve because every cycle our ovaries produce several follicles &#8211; all potential eggs but later only one of them is allowed to develop and others vanish, but IVF meds work in a way that they allow these other follicles to develop as well so you should not be worse off after IVF.
> 
> my FS did not put me on clomid cos I have ovarian cysts.Click to expand...

Well I have low reserve and it is actually from clomid......

Like i said most doctors deny it and make up so ho ha story....

but it does exsist.....and it stinks..

This is from my own 4 ob's and my RE. Im guessing once the problem is there , there is no denying it...

but they do many tests to actually find that out....

I did 6 rounds, I used 50 mg, 100 mg and 150...

The other lady knows of it as well...I dont think we made it up....

im not saying you made anything up either...im just saying it is out there....

its just not talked about because its such a used medication and god forbid anything like that go around to people....they would stop purchasing the drug....


----------



## Briss

Justhoping, thanks! I really do not know the right answer it's probably both, I am still trying to get my head around IVF and cant make this decision. I've always been scared of the meds they are using because of how they may affect our bodies but my FS' explanation did make sense to me. I am sure there is so much more that we do not know about these meds though. it's a huge risk and clomid/IVF etc should not be taken lightly that's for sure


----------



## J_Lynn

I don't understand how clomid would depleat your egg reserve quicker, honestly. I'm not saying it's not true - I don't understand how that would be possible for everyone. I have PCOS and I am on clomid and I only create one follical every month. I have ultrasounds done every cycle to pinpoint when I should take my trigger shot - so I don't think clomid does that for everyone. I wasn't having any follicles grow that were viable at all before, and now I have 1 a month ... so I don't see how it could be hurting anything. So maybe that isn't the case for everyone. 

Clomid is the best thing that's ever happened to me. I am not pregnant yet, but I am finally ovulating. So, I don't know what it could do for someone who is already ovulating - but I would do it. Maybe not for 6 cycles, but 3 for sure!


----------



## justhoping

Briss said:


> Justhoping, thanks! I really do not know the right answer it's probably both, I am still trying to get my head around IVF and cant make this decision. I've always been scared of the meds they are using because of how they may affect our bodies but my FS' explanation did make sense to me. I am sure there is so much more that we do not know about these meds though. it's a huge risk and clomid/IVF etc should not be taken lightly that's for sure

no it shouldnt be, that doesnt mean dont take it..
it does help people..
not all but some...and to me that is great...

just wanted everyone to know the risks, someone asked the risks....so i told them one i definetly know of.....
even if most doctors do not let you know about this one sometimes till its to late...and it may not happen to everyone but it does happen more then most are even aware about...


----------



## Becky Hopeful

I know this is an old thread, but like others on here i wanted to resurrect it. I've been ttc for almost 2 years now and have just been prescribed clomid 50mg d2-6 for three months. i'm 29 DH is 47 so we want to get things going, we weren't expecting to take this long. DH has children from a previous marriage and i have had all the tests, i showed that i ovulated, the scan showed an enlarged overy which may or may not be PSOC as they couldn't see any other indications. All hormones came back perfect and it showed i olvulate. though my cycle can be anything from 26-38 days. i have been using OPK and getting positives around day 11-13 but no luck as yet. DH test came back as super man sperm (sorry if tmi) We are really hoping the clomid works, and at this stage anything is worth trying. im just worried it wont. just wanted a little reassurance.


----------



## Tigerlily01

I know this is an old thread, but since it's been resurrected...

I just stumbled across this thread, but I wanted to throw this out there: if you are prescribed clomid but already ovulate on your own, PLEASE take a pregnancy test EVERY SINGLE CYCLE before you start clomid. I was told there was no way I'd ever get pregnant on my own with a 6-8 day LP, and even had progesterone tests (which the timing must have been off on, since my cycles are irregular) which showed I hadn't ovulated. So I was told to take a round of clomid, and discovered after the fact that I was already pregnant when I took it. My implantation bleeding was so similar to a period that we never suspected. Since clomid is a category X drug, it made the beginning of my pregnancy very stressful. As far as we know, everything is fine and it didn't hurt the baby, but I wanted to share my story in the hopes that it prevents someone else from having to go through that stress.

Good luck, all! :hugs:


----------

